# Need Haunted Hotel Help



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

This is what we did last year. A TON of work, but a fun theme....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/82982-omenwood-hotel-night-spa-funeral-parlor.html


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/bates-motel-lighted-wall-sign/


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Here are some pics from our Haunted Hotel last year. The Invitation was a letter confirming their reservation & we burned the edges of them (going with the theme that our hotel had burned down in the early 1900's and had just been reopened).


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

A few more pictures of the Chamberwell Hotel 2009. You'll see a picture of a board of keys that we hung behind the check-in desk. This was used the night of our party. As each guest entered the haunt they were given a key to hold onto. Later during the party we brought out a really old suitcase with a rusty chain wrapped around it and a lock through it and each guest had to line up to see if their key opened the lock. Our grand prize was inside. The guests loved it. Let me see if I can find a picture of the suitcase...


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

The suitcase and another picture I found


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm speechless. Amazing inspiration you guys!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Try googling or looking through your town's hall of records for images of hotels during this time period. Then all you need to do is to tone down the brightness and cheer and go towards the dingy, run-down look.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a link to our hotel pictures from last year -- we are doing it again this year but with a twist. Still working on the new twist though.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/vendomecover.jpg

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd208/kimb1023/The%20Vendome/

You can click on the link and find other pictures of the hotel guests and food etc...


----------

